# [SOLVED] Dell Bluetooth keyboard and mouse issue.



## Jimmsss (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi there, this is my first time posting, sorry if this is the wrong place for this kind of query!
My main set-up is a Dell latitude e4300 on a dock, with a wireless Bluetooth mouse and keyboard combo (also both Dell branded). This was all good until one day I was advised to update some drivers, some of which were to do with the Bluetooth equipment. After having done this, some of the programmable functions of the mouse and keyboard have stopped working (the multimedia buttons at the top of the keyboard, and the scroll wheel/side buttons of the mouse).
I checked the "Bluetooth Devices" in control panel and it is blank (all of my devices have disappeared, not just the keyboard/mouse). It can't seem to find any devices anymore, which is bizarre seeing as I wrote this entire post using the Bluetooth mouse and keyboard... I tried a program from Dell called "Setpoint" to try and solve this, but that doesn't recognise my mouse/keyboard either. I tried a system restore, but for some reason I was given an error message telling me the system restore couldn't be performed and that nothing was changed.
Any advice please?


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Dell Bluetooth keyboard and mouse issue.*

Hello,

Click Start, in the Search box type Run, then type devmgmt.msc

This will open Device Manager

Expand the header 'Bluetooth Radios' 

What is listed underneath Bluetooth Radios?

Regards,
George


----------



## Jimmsss (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: Dell Bluetooth keyboard and mouse issue.*

There is no "Bluetooth Radios", but there is a "Bluetooth USB" header, which I assume is the right thing.
Under it there is a device called "Dell Wireless 365 Bluetooth Module".
If it helps, in the properties for that I can tell you it is running on driver version "6.2.64.187"

Thanks for such a quick reply by the way!
James


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Dell Bluetooth keyboard and mouse issue.*

Oh ok,

Can you right-click the Dell Wireless 365 Bluetooth Module then click Properties. If the Rollback Driver option then available click it and rollback the driver.

Regards,
George


----------



## Jimmsss (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: Dell Bluetooth keyboard and mouse issue.*

Aaaah, perfect. I didn't realise Windows stored older versions of drivers. Thank you very much, everything seems to work perfectly now.

James


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Dell Bluetooth keyboard and mouse issue.*

Yeah they do just incase a problem like yours occurs! Your welcome, nice to see everything is working :smile:

Regards,
George


----------

